# Are my other chicks in danger?



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm about 90 percent positive that one of my chicks has mareks disease. My other chicks seem fine but I know looks can be deceiving. Is there any way to make sure my other chicks don't get sick? They range in age from 6-8 weeks. Is there a way to disinfect the coop?


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Were they vaccinated? Did u get them from a hatchery?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I got them from tractor supply. I don't know if they vaccinate or not


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

If u got them from tsc then they should be vaccinated for mareks. U 100% sure it is mareks? Isolate the one that is sick from the rest of the flock. Since they were all exposed only time anctell wat will happen to them.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

It can barely walk and he kept falling forward and stumbling.


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

We got 6 nh reds from Tsc and we had to cull one today. Doing the same stumbling around. So sad.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. I had my bf cull mine today because I felt so bad for it and I didn't want the others to be at risk. I hate seeing animals suffer. My chickens are my pets not livestock


----------

